
Open-source cloud with LibreOffice online - ashitlerferad
https://open365.io/
======
cstross
Is there an overview of this thing that doesn't require me to watch a video?

("A photo tells a thousand words", but I can read at 300-400 words/minute
while a video typically conveys roughly 100 wpm. I don't like wasting my time
and bandwidth.)

~~~
vinay427
I agree, and that's a disingenuous quote in any case: "A photo tells a
thousand words."

There are many cases when the reverse is true.

~~~
philtar
A photo tells negative one thousand words?

Or a word tells one thousand photos?

~~~
vinay427
I meant the reverse as "a word tells one thousand photos," or can in some
cases. Many abstract concepts can be represented by a word in modern human
verbal languages, but not so easily only photos.

~~~
trelltron
I think the existence of Pictionary as a game is a decent example of this.

------
janvdberg
For those interested here is the github repo for the main parts of this
solution:
[https://github.com/LibreOffice/online](https://github.com/LibreOffice/online)
I've been following this pretty closely, the loolwsd and loleaflet are the
server and client component, but you need to have a user (authentication)
system on top of that for collaborative editting which can be anything.

Collabora is the main driver behind this project (LibreOffice Online) and has
already provided a beta vmdk (based on OwnCloud for the user part) some time
ago:
[https://www.collaboraoffice.com/code/](https://www.collaboraoffice.com/code/)

~~~
kh_hk
I do not think it's using LibreOffice Online. You can see kontact running
there too. [http://i.imgur.com/WOuJyyA.png](http://i.imgur.com/WOuJyyA.png)

------
pieter1976
Every time I try to use LibreOffice (and OpenOffice before that), I end up
terribly disappointed by the software quality compared to 'equivalent'
Microsoft or Apple products. Have things improved lately?

~~~
r3bl
OpenOffice is as good as dead atm. LibreOffice, to date, as far as I can tell,
mostly focused on fixing the mistakes from OpenOffice days (as in, code
cleanups and refacturing the code) and improving the compatibility with
Microsoft Office. In those aspects, seems like things have improved quite a
bit.

Unfortunately, it still looks like it was made in the year 2000. libreoffice-
style-sifr icon pack kind of makes the things a bit less obnoxious, but
there's still a long way to go. I've read mixed statements from the LO
community about the possible switch to ribbon interface, but even if they
decide against it, they need _something_.

My biggest mistake about the whole LO project is that I somehow ended up on
one on their admin mailing lists (for
[https://ask.libreoffice.org/](https://ask.libreoffice.org/)) and I just can't
find a way to remove myself from it. I contacted them five or six times
already, and ended up empty handed every single time.

~~~
ArbitraryHobo
I thought ribbon was really bad for productivity, as it's just a less-
effective mega menu, or a mega-menu which hides some options without providing
any mechanism to see everything. My understanding was that an application had
to go to full mega-menu, with all the options visible, or traditional
dropdowns w/ alphabetized groupings and lots of iconongraphy.

~~~
sp332
You can move the most-common features to the ribbon, which would improve
productivity for most people. Of course you'll never hit every use case, but
you can make the average case a lot better.

------
nereid666
I think this is libreoffice inside a remote-desktop like, html client. Like
VNC. I fact the same company eyeOs is offering Microsoft office "on cloud",
something similar as [http://guac-dev.org/](http://guac-dev.org/) My opinion
is that this is not html5 editor, It is very high demanding hungry resources
consuming and complex architecture. Or I am missing a new release libreoffice
HTML5 version?

~~~
fbartels
Actually not VNC, but Spice:
[http://www.eyeos.com/en/eyeos/technology#clienteweb](http://www.eyeos.com/en/eyeos/technology#clienteweb)

~~~
janvdberg
You can watch a bit about what is actually is here:
[http://ftp.fau.de/fosdem/2016/janson/scaling-and-securing-
li...](http://ftp.fau.de/fosdem/2016/janson/scaling-and-securing-libreoffice-
online.mp4)

------
stephenr
Is this using the "LibreOfficeOnline" thing where you can compile LibreOffice
to run a server? Or is this something else?

Also, it says it's open source, but I can't find any links to source downloads
or a repo?

Otherwise, I'm keen to see how this works. I'd love to offer business
customers a way to self-host documents without telling them they have to
install an office suite on every single computer.

~~~
tmikaeld
What I'm missing most is collaboration, it's been requested time and time
again due to Google Apps having such great support for it.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Etherpad does a not bad job at handling real-time collaboration, with the
right plugins included. Sandstorm.io is an awesome hosting solution for it.

I just kinda assumed if LibreOffice was announcing a cloud platform it'd be
collaborative...

~~~
stephenr
This isn't a LibreOffice announcement FYI. It's a company, and appears to be
using desktop installation(s) of LibreOffice and some kind of adapter to
render the regular desktop app's window chrome as HTML5.

So, think like XenDesktop or app-specific RDP, rendered to a browser.

------
neikos
Fun, I can't sign up with my email since it ends with '.email'

They actually put in their own email regex........

~~~
gkya
Be careful with those new tlds though. They do frequent discounts on them and
spammers love them cheap domains. I recently had to black-list "*.top" after a
Gandi.net discount on it. The day after each discount I receive loads of spam
from the discounted tld, blacklisted .top, .eu, .science, .xys, .party so far.

~~~
Symbiote
.EU is widely used in the European Union [1], and is over a decade old. You
should probably find a better way to block spam than blocking a whole TLD.

[1] e.g. The European Union's own site,
[http://europa.eu/](http://europa.eu/), and lots of European science projects
I've seen.

~~~
gkya
I use SpamAssassin and a whitelist generated from my contacts. If I had a .eu
in my contacts list, that mail would make its way to my inbox, but till now
I've only received sneaky spam from it.

------
alexkavon
In before the cease and desist from Microsoft by calling your product Open365.

~~~
karussell
Maybe they should make a bit fun about the missing day in years like 2016 and
name it Open366.io or OpenYear.io ;)

------
newscracker
It gives 20GB space online, which is great. I'm a bit wary of these cloud
platforms and have a fear they'd disappear after sometime (like how Ubuntu's
did and others have in the past). Anyone know how strong the financials and
projections are for this cloud project (not just LibreOffice/Document
Foundation overall)? I can't seem to find anything specific on the website.

------
jaegerbombb
The website design looks great and it's a shame the video is so rushed by
comparison :/

------
rob5150
I'm looking for info on who open365.io is. There is no info listed in their
website. Where are they located? Who is behind them? How is my data in their
cloud protected? Etc etc.

------
guilhermeasg
"Linux" and "Ubuntu" seem to be used more and more interchangeably these days.
Are there binary/source downloads for other distros?

------
frik
Were can I find the source code? Is there a Github repo? And is the eyeos tech
open source?

~~~
janvdberg
Here:
[https://github.com/LibreOffice/online](https://github.com/LibreOffice/online)
and here is another thing based on the same components:
[https://www.collaboraoffice.com/code/](https://www.collaboraoffice.com/code/)

------
ocdtrekkie
"First open source cloud"? I think not. ownCloud, Sandstorm.io, etc. This is
not new territory.

Awesome, sure. First, no.

~~~
dang
We took that bit out of the title.

------
TheLogothete
And when microsoft sues for copyright infringment, they will be the bad guys,
right?

~~~
rahimnathwani
What copyright infringement?

~~~
jle17
I guess parent is talking about the use of '365' which reminds of office 365.
That would be trademark infringement though, not copyright.

Seems to me that open365 is different enough of office 365 that no confusion
is possible anyway but I have no idea what the law says.

~~~
unethical_ban
You think there is no confusion possible? It's a very obvious knockoff of
Microsoft's product. And unlike office, which is kind of generic, the use of
365 for a productivity suite is certainly specific to Microsoft.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
365 is a descriptive term used widely to mean 'always available', it's too
generic for a registered trademark by itself - Microsoft shouldn't have a hope
in a sensible IP court.

